# What would cause loss of color?



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

While feeding my frogs today I found a mancreek that seems to have lost almost all its color. I've been moving the past week so I haven't been watching them as close as I normally do, but I know right before the move I checked all my frogs and this guy had all his color. At first I thought he was dead, and when I reached for him he started jumping away. After I snapped a couple pics, I put him down and he was hoping around like normal hunting flies. Any ideas?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

diet, environment, there are mutiple factors! but ia m sure that if you supplement with some naturose he should brighten right back up.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

I've heard about using naturose and paprika for older darts (I've used paprika on the parents) but this guy is still less than 6 months old. Guess I'll give it a shot though, lol. I'm just hoping it's fixable, and not a sign of something worse.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

If it had all it's color a week ago and lost it's color this week when you were moving, I'd contact a vet, that's a short time frame to lose that much color (but I could be wrong). Have you seen this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/31507-leuc-chytrid.html


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

This is probably a stupid suggestion but one that cannot hurt. I have a Mancreek that was pretty much yellow a year ago and quite thin. I read a post about springtails triggering a pumilio to eat more and I started adding springs and more leaf litter to her tank, and in about 2 weeks she was red/orange, plump, and much more active- she still is! 

As usual the ..contacting a vet is probably more sound advice 

Sally


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

stress of some sort... 


Ed


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

My thought too - although I have never seen a frog go that pale. You mentioned you were moving - might be it's attempt to stay hidden, blend in with it's surroundings - because it is stressed



Ed said:


> stress of some sort...
> 
> 
> Ed


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I had a very similar experience with both of my '04 Mancreeks. One became slightly bloated and darker in color, and the other became a pale orange. Both died within a week of each other, and I have no idea why. Keep us updated on what happens.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Small update- I put him in a new container with new sphagnum moss and new leaf litter. Looks slightly skinnier and little less active than the other day, but still moving around. Just feeding him springtails now, in case fruit flies stress him out more.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I've had a few species of dart frog change color fairly dramatically when housed in a heavily planted (i.e. overgrown) tank that had foliage so thick it blocked most of the light from reaching the viv floor. Especially when the floor is dark decaying leaves and dark moist wood. My yellow bassleri in particular can go from a drab little brown turd to brilliant yellow in just a matter of minutes.

If you've been moving and the lighting has been inconsistent he may just be reacting to the dim/dark conditions.


----------

